
I'm now a full-time freelancer and working alone really depresses me. - Mohamed-Hamo99
So, I am building a place where remote workers can connect with one another based on the similarity of their tasks. It&#x27;s like a co-working space, but on your laptop. it&#x27;s called tribes and here is what it does: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tribes.landen.co&#x2F;<p>But really, I am deeply passionate about this because working remotely really does take a huge toll on my mentality. It also shunts me away from true human enjoyable interactions...given that most of my contacts are work-related and only require professional talk. So, this is a place for people who do the same stuff and want to converse on whatever the hell they want, outside of a work setting.<p>I want to see if people here want something like this so I can continue developing the platform knowing people will actually use it. So, I just set up a waitlist on the website, we are currently at around 70 people on the waitlist. If you think this might be of any use to you, don&#x27;t forget to add your email to the waitlist!<p>Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for taking the time to read this, everyone!<p>P.S: cuz I didn&#x27;t have time to actually code one, I made this landing page really quickly on some landing page builder (landen). To anyone who appreciates design, I know that this might seem low-effort but please understand.
======
Mohamed-Hamo99
Forgot to greet everyone...so, Hi, everyone!

Also, what else frustrates you whilst you're working online?

------
jstewartmobile
" _based on the similarity of their tasks_ "

no thank you.

~~~
Mohamed-Hamo99
hey, jstewart. would you mind elaborating as to why?

~~~
jstewartmobile
Limiting one's social circle to fellow practitioners is spiritually and
intellectually disfiguring.

If it mixed web devs with truck drivers and CPAs, then you'd be on to
something.

~~~
Mohamed-Hamo99
I'm inclined to agree with you...but the point I'm trying to entertain here is
that when a lot of the people that work remotely - freelancers, work from home
folks, etc- communicate with anyone online it's mostly on a transactional
basis. It's either their boss or someone who demands some form of a
deliverable. And that is mentally straining. I personally know of many people
that have decided to quit working online altogether because they couldn't cope
with the depression.

So, most of the interactions they have aren't really that friendly, and it's
hard to build deep relationships when doing that like you would if you are
working in a geostationary workspace.

What I'm trying to do here is emulate the normal co-worker relationship that
occurs in "normal jobs" and try to bring it to people who are working online,
people that are mostly by themselves and want to connect with people (that are
like them) they can relate to...to have communion with.

~~~
jstewartmobile
"normal co-worker relationship" is one of fellow sufferers rather than
friendship.

traditional modes of socializing--politics, religion, civic organizations, etc
--will hit closer to the mark.

~~~
Mohamed-Hamo99
I'd argue that a mix of both similarity of tasks (for relatability) and any
given one of the modes you've just said would be a great idea for testing.

